# PVA vs. Latex primers



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I would recommend a primer coat of zinser 123 over the pva seal coat. You will ens up with much better paint coverage:thumbup1:


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Go to your local paint store (as opposed to BigBoxCo.) select a paint from near or the top of their lines, and ask the folks behind the counter what to use.

Whatever you do, stay away from the evil KilzII

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm surprised people are still using PVA primers
A 100% acrylic is much, much, better
Kilz2 is a stain blocker, not a primer
And it's a bad stain blocker also
...and it has a higher rate of failure than even PVAs
(huge failure rate on the Kilz2...many real Paint Stores won't carry it)

As it's already "primed" I hesitate to say it needs more, but in this case I would recommend using a real primer before painting

Zinsser's 123, Ben Moore's Fresh Start, Sherwin Williams Prep Rite, Pittsburgh Speed Hide Primer/Sealer...they are all pretty good
And yeah, you won't find them at a big box

Shop where the painters do
If they could find a quality product and a good price at the big boxes, they'd all shop there
They don't...and it's because the products don't even come close to Paint Store products


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2007)

*acrylic on top of the pva OK?*

thank you guys for the input, since acrylic is much better, I would like to go over the pva (2 coats?) with it, any prob. with that combo? and of course any brand of choice? thanks again.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

No reason for two coats acrylic, one will be fine
I've used all the ones I mentioned (including the bad ones...and some others), and would not hesitate to recommend the Z, BM, SW, or P primers I mentioned


----------

